# Actiontec MI-424-WR



## jdeegz (May 26, 2007)

hi doods.

my goal is to be able to host a starcraft game through the needed port (6112)

What i have. 
Verizon FiOS which gave me a Actiontec MI-424-WR. It seems to be both a router and our modem in one? Or does FiOS not need a modem?
I am connecting wirelessly to a network named OIVL8 - my router.
I have installed a wireless adapter from Netgear. Rangemax Next Wireless PCI Adapter WN311B.

What have i done? 
I have tried connecting to my router to forward my port by typing the ip 192.168.0.1 and i have also tried 192.168.1.1 - The first does not load a page, the second loads a verizon log in. I do not know the username or password - i have tried admin/password and OIVL8/(password to the network) both bearing no results.

any tips on how to get to my router to forward my ports to open 6112 and be able to host a starcraft game?

thanks doods!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the IP you want to forward to is the IP of the PC - not the gateway

if you post an IPCONFIG /ALL from the PC you want to host the game that will tell us the IP

NOTE if you have DHCP then the IP may change - so we should also use a fixed IP - again the ipconfig /all will help us

ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

meanwhile - i will look for a manual to see how to port forward - OK found the manual online and theres a lot of info and guide on how to port forward - I think we just need the correct IP address and you will be away

Just in case we need to refer to the online manual - here the url
http://www.madtomstudios.com/HomeTheater/MI424WRUserManual.pdf


----------



## jdeegz (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply mate. 

I have been trying to do ipconfig to get my ip. But when DOS opens it closes immediatly, so hears another problem : P 

I went to whatsmyip.org and got my ip, 71.174.83.139, but i dont know if i have a DHCP, somthing tells me i do. When i click on my connection on my taskbar on the bottom right, i go to the support tab and it says Adress Type: Assigned by DHCP then lists my router ip.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have the Verizon FiOS service and that router, and I had no trouble logging into the router to configure it. From the instruction manual:


> The Login screen appears. Enter the default user name (admin) and password
> (password) in the appropriate text boxes, then click OK.


----------



## duggs09 (Jul 28, 2007)

So i got to the login page and I know for user you typedin 'admin' and for password you type in 'password'. My problem, when in the password field, if i hit a key once it will add 3 letters. I also tried to type in elsewhere and paste in the password field but that didn't work either. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## stormyeyedbear (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm having the same problem that duggs09 is experiencing. Any assistance with this would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Ignore what appears, it's being entered correctly. The *** repeated don't match the number of characters typed, it's a security measure.


----------



## duggs09 (Jul 28, 2007)

JohnWill, 
Thank you very much for your quick response. I tried again and still no luck. It says "login failed, please try again". Any other ideas that I could try would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have the wrong name or password. If all else fails, reset it to factory defaults and use the factory default password. Note that the name and password *IS* case sensitive with this router.


----------



## Sophist81 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the same problem as duggs09. I restored factory default and the default username and passowrd still do not work. Any ideas?


----------



## Sophist81 (Jul 30, 2007)

figured it out...pass is (password1)


----------

